# Personal Regarding My Service To My Country



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Just to reassure you all that I am no "internet warrior".

Please find a photograph below of my Department Of Veteran Affairs Gold Card T.P.I. (Totally & Permanently Incapacitated).

Which a large number of Vietnam veterans are entitled to, yet cannot obtain due to the very strict criteria.

Partial details of my impairments are in my profile for those who choose to look.

Myself I had to take the Department to the Veterans Review Board to obtain mine; and it was only due to my own tenacity and litigious skill, that I was able to get it.

I had to cover up my file number, or I would of been in breach of Australian Government privacy Legislation or Law.

This card guarantees me a Military Funeral, in honour of my service, as a minimum; along with possibly among the world's best military pension for my life, transfering to my wife for her life after I pass away.









Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Allan my comment "internet warrior".was not a reference to your good self but a comment meant for the BIG ONE giving you grief,just thought I'd clear that up


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely cool mate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Litigious if you do not understand the word, it means Courtroom, or Legal skills, okay.

Which although NOT formally qualified, necessity is the mother of invention; without boasting, despite my brain injury, and after it occurred.

I have set never before achieved precedent, even by qualified Lawyers, in 3 of Australia's senior Jurisdictions.

Therefore the Veterans Review Board, which is not formally a Court, was somewhat a walk in the park: and had actually determined my case prior to my arrival before it, based upon my submitted paperwork.

Consequently my 4 hour flight from Darwin to Adelaide rehearsing my oral presentations, in my mind; was a waste of my time and effort; and their money, including an overnight stay in a hotel, then a return flight.

Cheers Allan


----------

